# Max Payne (PC) aus den Listen indizierter Medien gestrichen



## Pokerclock (28. Februar 2012)

Das Erstlingswerk der bekannten Spiele-Serie "Max Payne" ist mit Wirkung ab 29.02.2012 nicht mehr indiziert (PC-Version). Dies ist aus der BPjM Aktuell 1/2012 zu entnehmen. Die Streichung aus der Index-Liste wird am 29.02. im Bundesanzeiger Nr. 34 bekanntgegeben. Das Spiel wurde am 29.09.2001 u.a. wegen der Bullet-Time-Funktion indiziert, da dies nach Ansicht der Prüfer zu einer "Ästhetisierung von Gewalt" führen würde. Gleichermaßen wurden die Selbstjustiz (Motiv Rache) und die für damalige Verhältnisse realistische Grafik als Gründe angeführt.

Nachdem bereits einige Klassiker, wie Doom, von den Index-Listen  gestrichen wurden, scheint sich der Trend fortzusetzen. Beachtenswert hierbei ist, dass die Streichung auf Grundlage des §23 IV JuSchG ivm. §21 V Nr.2 JuSchG geschah, also der BPjM Tatsachen bekannt wurden, die eine Streichung bzw. eine weitere Aufnahme in die Listen nicht mehr rechtfertigen und 10 Jahre seit der Indizierung vergangen sind. Augenscheinlich scheint hier die grafische Entwicklung im Mittelpunkt zu stehen.

*Quelle: *BPjM Aktuell 1/2012, Bundesanzeiger 2012 Nr.34 vom 29.02.2012, Indizierungsgründe Wikipedia


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Februar 2012)

Ha! Gleich morgen eine Screenshot-Galerie


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. Februar 2012)

Bullettime war eine der Begründungen?

Und Matrix war ab 16?

!?!


----------



## beren2707 (28. Februar 2012)

Zurecht, ein Skyrim mit "ab 16"-Aufkleber bietet Finishing-Moves mit abgehackten Köpfen, die im hohen Bogen mit Blutfontänen davonfliegen; dagegen wirkt Max Payne stellenweise fast schon harmlos. Nachdem ich 2004 den Nachfolger gekauft hatte (als süßer kleiner Vierzehnjähriger; an der Kasse im Müller: V:"Bist du schon Achtzehn?" I:*grummel* "Natürlich!" *V:"Ok." ), kam einige Jahre später der erste Teil ins Haus geflogen. Nach wie vor ein wirklich grandioser Titel; war nach dem Zusammenbau meines neuen PCs einer der ersten Titel, der wieder auf die Platte kam. Sobald ne neue Grafikkarte drin ist, wirds als eines der ersten Spiele mit SSAA auf Anschlag durchgezockt!


----------



## cloth82 (28. Februar 2012)

hm, dann kauf ich es mir vielleicht doch nochmal xD


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Februar 2012)

> They were all dead. The final gunshot was an exclamation mark on  everything that had led to this point. I released my finger from the  trigger, and it was over.



Das sind mal richtig gute Nachrichten!



> Pain to the Max!


----------



## polarwolf (28. Februar 2012)

Max Payne ist für mich eines der grossartigsten Games aller Zeiten. Stimmung, Gameplay, Action, Leveldesign, alles top.


----------



## Pas89 (29. Februar 2012)

Könnten ja dann in naher Zukunft ein paar Mods vorgestellt werden, um dem "Klassiker" grafisch auf die Sprünge zu helfen.
Die beiden ersten Teile sind echt super Spiele und ich kann mir noch immer nicht vorstellen, dass Teil 3 da anknüpfen kann, lass mich aber gerne überraschen.


----------



## Softcooky (29. Februar 2012)

Teil 2 war genial - werde mir den Ersten auf jeden Fall auch geben


----------



## MG42 (29. Februar 2012)

Jetzt bitte noch RTCW, und noch so einige andere die mir grade nicht einfallen...
Dann fehlt noch die Verfügbarkeit bei Amazon oder sonstwo.


----------



## Gothic1806 (29. Februar 2012)

RTCW kommt so schnell nicht runter vom Index zuviele Ha...kreuze  bzw mal suchen ich habs noch irgendwo rumfliegen  .

Freut mich für Max hoffentlich kommt ein Remake mit besserer Grafik und wird Teil 3 mit zugepackt 


Mfg Markus


----------



## steveO (29. Februar 2012)

hm...  was ist eigl das maß ?   ich meine  irgendwann kommen  immer realistischere games raus ,  das muss zwar nicht heissen das dann dead island irgendwann von index verschwindet , aber es ist interessant zu beobachten das gewallt in games  immer normaler wird  und das obig erwähnte (matrix) ab 16 ist , deswegen meine frage , was/wer setzt das standart ??


----------



## poiu (29. Februar 2012)

Ich hab es damals anno domini.. noch im Laden gekauft, einfach Geiles Game und der zweite teil ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich schlechter, vorallem mit diesem Versicherungsvertreter als Protagonisten  



Aber vor zwei Jahren denn ersten Teil irgendwo für 50 cent mitgenommen und später verschenkt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Februar 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich hab es damals anno domini.. noch im Laden gekauft, einfach Geiles Game und der zweite teil ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich schlechter, vorallem mit diesem Versicherungsvertreter als Protagonisten


 
*Blasphemie!* Spiel Teil 2 nochmal. Story, Erzählweise und Atmosphäre sind herausragend.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## poiu (29. Februar 2012)

hab hier Teil 2 ist Okay, aber kommt nicht an Teil 1 heran


----------



## Adam West (29. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ha! Gleich morgen eine Screenshot-Galerie


 
Wo ist die Galerie für heute?


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Februar 2012)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> RTCW kommt so schnell nicht runter vom Index zuviele Ha...kreuze  bzw mal suchen ich habs noch irgendwo rumfliegen  .


Die deutsche Version hatte keine Hakenkreuze und wurde ab 16 Freigegeben... aber trotzdem nachträglich indiziert.

Naja. Man musste nur eine Datei ersetzen und schon hatte man das "Original" in deutscher Sprache 
Hab das Spiel zum Glück gleich am Releasetag gekauft da ich schon eine Vorahnung hatte dass das Spiel nachindiziert werden wird und habe es auch nicht bereut.


----------



## Papzt (29. Februar 2012)

Man, hoffentlich beeilt sich Steam


----------



## NeRo1987 (29. Februar 2012)

Sehr, seeeehr komisch?! 
Einerseits freut es mich ja, andererseits kann ich das ganze nicht verstehen...?!
Fällt es nur mir auf, oder kommt bald Max Payne 3 raus...?? 
Mir kommt es so vor als hätte Rockstar hier seine Finger im Spiel gehabt, z.B. um den dritten Teil besser vermarkten zu können...?


----------



## Seabound (29. Februar 2012)

Teil zwei hab ich in so ner schicken box in buchform. Leider ist bei einem meiner vielen Umzüge eine der CDs! verloren gegangen. Ich könnt heulen. 

Dem guten Max wirds egal sein, ob er nicht mehr indiziert ist...


----------



## MG42 (29. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Teil zwei hab ich in so ner schicken box in buchform. Leider ist bei einem meiner vielen Umzüge eine der CDs! verloren gegangen. Ich könnt heulen.
> 
> Dem guten Max wirds egal sein, ob er nicht mehr indiziert ist...



Nein, es wird ihn ärgern, dass er nicht mehr indiziert ist.
Hah, Teil 2 hab ich auch in dieser netten Buchform , sogar mit allen Datenträgern, nen entsprechendes Image solltest du dort bekommen wo der Stuff "verschenkt" wird.

Edit: Ich will das Spiel so wie man es kaufen konnte, am besten original und nicht so ein Steamdings...


----------



## violinista7000 (29. Februar 2012)

DAS ist ja eine Überraschung, denn Max Payne ist immer noch Gewalt geladen, aber im Vergleich mit Dead Space & Co... 

Naja, 2010 habe ich MP1 gespielt, und alle mögliche AA, AF & Co auf  Maximum (Nvidia Inspector) hoch gedreht, aber die GraKa hat sich immer  noch gelangweilt bei 1440x900 

Wers noch nicht hat, wird es Bald per Steam kaufen können.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Februar 2012)

Die ersten Bilder aus der Max-Payne-Retrokiste wurden gerade eben geupped


----------



## Adam West (29. Februar 2012)

yaaaaaaaaay Die guten alten "New-York-City-Winter-auf-den-Straßen-Ballereien"


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die ersten Bilder aus der Max-Payne-Retrokiste wurden gerade eben geupped


Die sehen leider so aus, als wären sie mal eben schnell im Trainigslevel geschossen und dazu per Konsole andere Charaktere verwendet.


----------



## RapToX (29. Februar 2012)

schön das es vom index verschwindet. kann man nur hoffen, dass weitere spiele diesem beispiel folgen werden.
im falle von max ists mir aber auch wieder egal, da ich das spiel sowieso schon seit ewigkeiten als retail und digital (steam) habe


----------



## jensi251 (29. Februar 2012)

Ab wie viel Jahren ist das dann?


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Februar 2012)

Da es keine USK-Kennzeichnung hat, freigegeben ab 18.


----------



## jensi251 (29. Februar 2012)

Danke.
Auch übertrieben bei der Grafik.


----------



## Anchorage (29. Februar 2012)

Ich fand damals MAX Payne echt genial. Das Spiel habe ich glaub damals zu meinem 8 Geburtstag bekommen wenn mich nicht alles Täuscht. Hab das dan immer gezockt bis zum umfallen. Es ist ein wirklich gutes Spiel. 
Ich erinere mich gerne wie ich damals dan mit Spielzeug Pistolen im Hof mit meinem Kumpels immer die Moves nachgemacht habe ohja das gab so manche Schürfwunde. Also das Spiel war zu seiner damaligen Zeit einfach nur das beste Spiel. Obwohl ich damals nur die Hälfte von dem Spiel verstanden habe da ich nur Russisch sprechen konnte.


----------



## steveO (1. März 2012)

bwahaha xD die gesichter !!!
PRICEless...


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2012)

Oh ja Max Payne... ich erinnere mich daran als eines der Spiele, die ich ja damals gar nicht hätte spielen dürfen mit 17... und eines der Spiele, das mir zum ersten Mal die Leistungsfähigkeit der sauteuren Radeon 9800Pro aufgezeigt hatte - so schön und so flüssig waren noch nie Figuren auf meinem Bildschirm ums Leben gekommen


----------



## Rizzard (1. März 2012)

Max Payne brachte damals meine Graka auch ganz schön ins schwitzen. Es sah auch unheimlich gut aus, im Gegensatz zu heute.

Teil 1 hatte einfach eine geniale Atmosphäre. Teil 2 kam da meines Erachtens auch nicht ran.
Teil 3......... ähm ja, wird wohl nichts werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2012)

ICh fand beide MP Teile eigentlich sehr gut wobei ich am Ende tatsächlich den 2. Teil lieber mochte, was aber am "Grafikfetischismus" liegen könnte. Der "alte", jüngere Max gefiel mir aber auch besser.

Der dritte Teil... naja, wenn da jemals was kommt glaube ich nicht daran dass da an die alten Teile angeknüpft werden kann, zumindest von dem was ich dazu im Hinterkopf habe haben sich die Entwickler doch viel zu weit vom eigentlichen MP-Feeling entfernt.


----------



## kingkoolkris (4. März 2012)

Carmageddon!!!


----------

